# Does anyone live in Hau Hin



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

We are thinking of relocation to Hau Hin, we have been to Hau Hin and Thailand many times but wondered what the living is like there - anyone on here that can give us any help please re schools accommodation and anything else

Many thanks:flypig:


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

It's a low-key resort town. High end amenities for the golfers and $$$ Bangkok visitors, typical Thai town for Thai people 2-3 km away, and everything in between. I don't know anything about the schools. People say Hua Hin is one of the most expensive places to live in Thailand. I certainly see lower prices elsewhere in Thailand except for Bangkok. Lots of info at Hua Hin Forum - Hua Hin Forum


----------

